# Ein Problem kommt selten allein!



## AngstHab (4. Juni 2005)

Hi

Hab ein Problem mit webmin und Teamspeak2!
Dazu muss man sagen, das ich nen Server mit Fedora Core3 betreib und 4 Rechner mit Win XP! Weiterhin nutze ich eine Fritzbox Fon mit nem Switsch davor, welche alle PC's miteinander verbindet! (Fritzbox hat nur 2 Eingänge!)
So nun mein Problem!
Hab auf'm Server webmin (neuste Version) per rdm eingefügt und teamspeak+lampp in opt entpackt!
Danach hab ich alles der reihe nach konfiguriert und gestartet!
Funzte super!
Nun wollte ich was ändern und habe den Server neu installiert und krieg es nicht mehr hin, das man das webmin-interface auf den winxp-rechner sieht und mit arbeiten kann!
Das Teamspeak  auch net mehr, noch net ma die Konsole vom Admin läuft!
Mitlerweile hab ich schon 6 Neuinstallationen hinter mir und unzählige Versuche die Portfreigabe hinzubekommen!
Ich weis keinen Ausweg mehr !
Das kurioseste ist aber, das man die Lampp-Benutzeroberfläche auf dem winxp-Rechner bearbeiten kann!

Kann mir bitte einer helfen

mfg Angsthab


----------



## imweasel (5. Juni 2005)

Hi,

sicherlich hast du Webmin als RPM und nicht RDM installiert, das aber nur am Rande. 

Folgende Dinge könntest du überprüfen:

- Hast du deinem Server wieder die gleiche IP bekommen?
- Ist er irgendwie über das Netz ansprechbar (ping, ssh,...)?
- Aktiviert FDC3 nicht selbst ein paar IPTABLES-Rules? (kannst du z.B. mit *iptables -L -n -v --line-numbers* nachsehen!). Du kannst u.U. ja mal alle Regeln löschen *iptables -F* und dann versuchen auf deinen Server zu kommen.


----------



## Cornald (5. Juni 2005)

Hast du deinen Rechner in 

/etc/webmin/minserv.conf freigeschaltet?


```
allow=127.0.0.1 IP.DEIN.WIN.XP
```

Das hats bei mir bei einem Update auch schonmal zerrissen.

Da er aber scheinbar garnicht über das Netz reagiert.... sind die Module für die Netzwerkkarte geladen?


----------



## AngstHab (5. Juni 2005)

Könntet ihr mir mal bitte die Ports sagen die freigegeben werden müssen!
Netzwerk läuft super! Anpingen geht! Internet geht! Lampp kann man erreichen nur webmin-interface und teamspeak-interface zu erreichen ist nicht möglich !

mfg AngstHab


----------



## AngstHab (5. Juni 2005)

Bei Anfrage über webbrowser wird angezeigt, das die Anfage zurückgesetzt wurde!


----------



## Cornald (5. Juni 2005)

Hast du deinen Rechner bzw. deine IP in der Config die ich oben angeführt hab eingetragen?


----------



## AngstHab (6. Juni 2005)

Danke für Eure Hilfe!
Hatte ne "unsichere" Netzwerkkarte!
Einfach nur n Häckchen vergessen!

mfg AngstHab


----------



## imweasel (6. Juni 2005)

Hi,

was in aller Welt ist eine _unsichere_ Netzwerkkarte? Ich hab ja schon viele NICs gesehen, aber noch nie bin ich auf eine sichere bzw. unsichere gestoßen...


----------



## AngstHab (6. Juni 2005)

Fedora>x-desktop>Gnome>Firewalleinstellungen
Hab ich auch net gewusst ;-)
THX nochmal

mfg AngstHab


----------



## torsch2711 (6. Juni 2005)

imweasel hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> was in aller Welt ist eine _unsichere_ Netzwerkkarte? Ich hab ja schon viele NICs gesehen, aber noch nie bin ich auf eine sichere bzw. unsichere gestoßen...


 

 Er meint sicherlich die Firewall Einstellungen, dort wird unterschieden zwischen trusted (sicher) und internet/untrusted(unsicher). Man kann dort die NIC beliebig einstellen ob sie in einer sicheren oder unsicheren umgebung laufen.

 Gruss,
 Torsten


----------

